# My Fly River Turtles



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

at Juice's request. He is 17". Sorry for the dirty glass.

Having dessert.

























One of my little guys 8"


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute FRT! Really seems to be enjoying the watermelon!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

richard!!!!!!! they;re so CUTE


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

that 17 inch one is huge! wow!!! cant wait for mine to get that big. i guess i better get a much bigger tank lol.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

great shots rich !! 

i just love that big guy .. so much fun to watch .. 

watermelon eh ? , cause im gonna have to try that ..

thanks


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that last pic! How many do you have? I *so* want one.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

wow soo nice! makes me want to get a fly river now!!! omg!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i want to do a fly river and mbu tank one day there so cool fly river turtles


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very cute, i never feed fruit for my FRT, i only feed fish food, very cut ur!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> very cute, i never feed fruit for my FRT, i only feed fish food, very cut ur!


I'm the opposite, I mainly feed veggies/fruit and use pellets as a treat or when I'm not home.

I can't wait for mine to get huge too


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I want one Rich, sell me one of the little guys you have hehehehe.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh jeeze, these turtles are starting to grow on me. WATERMELON!!! that would be something else to see. Hmm maybe I need to start looking for one


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> oh jeeze, these turtles are starting to grow on me. WATERMELON!!! that would be something else to see. Hmm maybe I need to start looking for one


Yes, we do!! lol

He is so adorable!! They always look like they're so happy at feeding time lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw them in person. Really fun to watch or play chicken with the big FRT.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

BullDog said:


> Love that last pic! How many do you have? I *so* want one.


have 3 of them. 17", 7" and 5"


MananaP said:


> I want one Rich, sell me one of the little guys you have hehehehe.


These are the guys i'll never sell. They have their own personality. My friends are telling me to get one more so I can name them after Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> These are the guys i'll never sell. They have their own personality. My friends are telling me to get one more so I can name them after Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


Hey that was my idea for my aussie lungfish.

Are you gonna buy a rat too and name him Master Splenter?

I'm looking for 2 FRT around 4-6 inches. Let me know if you find some.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

FRT are so cute!
I saw some at Fraser Aquarium


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been reading about Fly River Turtles and was wondering if you have had any problems with PH. I am thinking about getting one in the future but my tanks are usually neutral or lower and FRT like above neutral and alkaline water.
Any comments at all on that?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been reading about Fly River Turtles and was wondering if you have had any problems with PH. I am thinking about getting one in the future but my tanks are usually neutral or lower and FRT like above neutral and alkaline water.
what PH do you keep yours at?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

its best to keep smaller frts in higher ph. if the ph is too low, its shell does not harden and will cause it to curl upwards.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

how will they be with cichlids then?  i might have an idea


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Miss that PNT, glad hes happy!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> its best to keep smaller frts in higher ph. if the ph is too low, its shell does not harden and will cause it to curl upwards.


only if small !!


----------

